# Hi I'm New and we've just got our first appointment with the fertilty clinic :)



## babydust89 (May 21, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I'm new here so just wanted to say 

Today I got our date to go see a specialist regarding our fertility at the BCRM, both DH and I have had all tests done and have been ttc for 5 years this year! 

I'm so happy and excited but also worried if it the treatment doesn't work!

Has anyone else been recently referred for treatment?

xx Baby Dust to all xx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=306918.0#ixzz2TxlEvjzY


----------



## B E (May 21, 2013)

Hi Babydust

I'm new to this forum too. We had our first appointment at the end of April and it went pretty well. It was just a bit of background history from both of us then she went over our Gp's test redults that they had done and explained them better then she performed an internal scan. As both our results from Gp were fine and scan was to she said our next step was a HSG which I am just waiting on an appointment for  

Hope it goes well for you   

Bx


----------



## AnnR (May 23, 2013)

Hi

My GP referred me to an infertility clinic in May. I had an appointment about 2 weeks ago at the clinic in the local hospital - went through test results that we'd already had, bloods, swabs, DHs SA etc. All OK. I'm having my HSG next Monday.  She said that if that's OK we'll end up being labelled as unexplained infertility and she will refer us straight to IVF.  Not sure if that's at a different hospital/clinic tho. It's a complete world of unknowns! We've been ttc 3yrs

Good luck - wishing you lots of babydust! x


----------



## sunshine90 (May 16, 2013)

Hi babydust 

Im sort of new here too.

I had my first appointment at the fertility clinic just over a couple of weeks ago and as the others say they literally just run through your history and get you to sign a couple of forms and explain the HSG test to you which will be the next stage. Mine is also monday Annr! So good luck for that 

Also they told me they automatically book an appointment in 3 months time for both me and my partner to discuss all results of everything and to see were to go from there. Im wishing i wont need IVF as i would unfortunately have to pay 

But good luck to all and lots of babydust!  xx


----------



## field78 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello 

Yes in new to this too had day 3 bloods and internal ultrasound catching day21 bloods next month.  Fingers crossed fir this month!!!


----------

